# Warning!!!!Warning!!!!!



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Warning to all don't delete any pictures that you posted it will screw up everything.


Ever since I deleted a picture I can't do _hit on this site unless I use the old (young) ladies computer.


Nice knowing all of you's. I guess I won't be posting anymore.

A copy and paste of a message I sent to B&M and his reply.



Originally Posted by big ed
a copy and paste from a post. I still have problems with just this computer.

.................................................. ...................
I can't do much on this computer. I can't see my pictures even. No edit button,no smiles faces, no report for spam button, no reply button, plus more! All I can do is the quick reply!?
On the other computer everything works fine.
I did complete scans and scanned for spy ware got nothing.
It all started when I took the pictures out of my niece as I didn't want them floating around on the internet.
It's like the site limited my activity on this computer?
.................................................. .....................

I deleted from the post I now see I should have went to my CP settings and deleted them from attachments I guess??

I can't see any friends avatars.
I can't see any of my pictures just the names?

It started as soon as I hit the delete button, i mean as soon as I deleted them poof all else gone>?

Everything else works fine on other sites on this computer.
Any suggestions?

I can't add attachments or color to posts all I have is the size box. Post icons box just has the circles where you can check but no pictures to go with them.

Help.
Sorry Ed, I do not know how the forum software works... All I can tell you is that it is buggy... After I became a mod I deleted a couple of my pictures that I had uploaded to the gallery... Ever since then I have not been able to comment on pictures or upload my own without having to approve them (as a mod)
__________________
|-MTF--MODERATOR-|

And I am singing.........

Fairdewell my friends until we meet again.............

Bye all.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You really are not leaving, are you? 

You said that you did a virus scan, but did you delete all of your Temporary Internet Files, Cookies, etc? If you do not have any problems on another computer, then it should not be anything with your actual account... The only other possibility is if the site is limiting your account based off the IP address of your main computer :dunno:

Like I said, I know nothing about this software; TwoRail is the guy to ask...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ed, wherever the picture was just try to replace it. The gallery doesn't like deletions but it will easily substitute one.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like T-Man's idea. But I'm wondering if you'll also have to get the URL address which is automatically assigned when you attach an image exactly as it was ... i.e., same numeric string in the filepath ???

B&M -- Is there some way for you (as moderator) to go into Ed's old post and see exactly what the image URL string was?

Another (crazy) thought ... Is there a way to assign the past posted content of one old member to a newly signed-on member? I.e., "kill" old BigEd (Sorry!!!!) and assign all of his stuff (WITHOUT the screwy bugs) to a new BigEd?

(No offense there, Ed!)

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I kinda like Big Ed's screwy bugs. *L* Ed, stick around and sort it out. We still need to bet the Belmont in two weeks!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> B&M -- Is there some way for you (as moderator) to go into Ed's old post and see exactly what the image URL string was?


I have practically zero power over other people's attachments... To my knowledge, the only way I can delete them is the same way that Ed deleted the attachments of his niece... Once they are gone, they are gone...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, Ed---send me the pics of your niece! if she's purty, I'll name a train after her!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd be curious if this same issue occurs in another forum that uses the same software...

Greg


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

If'n I'd knowed it was that easy gettin' rids of ya's, I'd have suggested it weeks ago!!!! Months even. LSHISMP(laffing so hard I sh*t my pants)

BTW are you using a netbook or a full blown laptop? I had a problem with a new netbook a few months ago. I bought it thinking I was saving money. NOT!!!!! Ended up giving the netbook to my grandson and buying a new laptop.

I had a problem similar on another forum. I ran EVERY spyware, adware, and malware program I had. Finally did a scan with a program called Wise Registry Cleaner(a free download from CNET, though limited in its capacity vs. the "store bought" one). Everything is coming up roses now.

A note: I disregarded all of the notices when the scan was finished and had the program "fix" everything. Did not harm a thing as the "freebie" is not complex enough to get into really sensitive areas.

Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I deleted everything I could think of.
When I deleted the pics I did it in the thread, I didn't go to my attachments to do it.
Maybe I will try what Bob said this weekend. I can't even see what pictures are being posted in someone else's posts. (thumbsup)
My computer is a desktop. The old (young) ladies computer is a laptop. 
But I need this site to work on mine. (shout face)

I have been too busy trucking to try to fix it.
Glens falls, NY Monday.
Local 12 hrs Tuesday.
Brattleboro, VT Wednesday
I blew through the mini state Thursday. Right by TJ's town. Zooooom. (smile face)
Almost made it to T mans state.
Stopped in Middleton , Ma flew back to Jersey with my rocket sled on wheels in 4 hrs......Zooooooom.
Got a hot load to Baltimore today.

Thanks for all who tried to help.
I wonder if Two rail ever stops in the site? (question mark face)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I blew through the mini state Thursday. Right by TJ's town. Zooooom. (smile face)



Helllloooooooo .... whoooshhhhh ..... Goodbyeeeeeee ..... whooosshhhhh!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Rhode Island has the distinction of saying "Welcome to Rhode Island!" on both sides of the signs.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually, we're much more rude than that ...

One side says "Welcome to RI" ... the other side says "Now Get the <BLEEP> Out!"

Seriously, it is a ridiculously small state. Top to bottom, side to side in about 45 minutes. To drive from Newport to Providence, the main highway cuts through Massachusetts for about a 1/3 of the way. Go figure. We don't even have enough room in our own state to drive from one town to another!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I fixed it!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:

And thanks to bob I have a clean registry.:thumbsup:
Thankyou Bob.

Though that was not the problem. I found a spot in CP (don't ask me how I got there:laugh and there was a box that said load images it was check marked BLOCK! I undid the check mark and checked allow and like magic I got all back.

B&M maybe that's your problem too? I will go back and retrace the steps I took to get there and maybe your problem will go away to. Let me know.

Feels good to be back!

Now down to the dungeon to do a little modeling.

Thanks to all who tried to help. I am never ....ever....going to delete another picture from my posts. 

But after I gave it some though,.....(smell the smoke:laugh I thought it was best to take her off the internet. 


If anyone else ever has the problem I will be able to help. I am going to go back right now and write it down.

Later.................................



Edit....................,

It is not in the CP. But I found out how I got there and wrote it down.

B&M it might just be your problem from a while ago when you deleted the picture. You have to find the post where you deleted and I can tell you how to take it from there.
Do you think you can find the post?


Now down to the dungeon.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Always good to have a clean registry................and a clean pair of shorts.....just in case.

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ed,

That's great news! Ya' know I was suggesting "killing you off" there for a while, and reincarnating you as New Ed. Glad your still with us. I've still got a bit of an itchy trigger finger, though ...

Hmmm ... I wonder if Reckers is having any forum computer problems ?!?!? :laugh:

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> That's great news! Ya' know I was suggesting "killing you off" there for a while, and reincarnating you as New Ed. Glad your still with us. I've still got a bit of an itchy trigger finger, though ...
> 
> ...




Big Ed,

That's great news! Ya' know I was suggesting "killing you off" there for a while, and reincarnating you as New Ed.

That would make a good movie. I thought of that too just morph me into a bigger ED.:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> B&M it might just be your problem from a while ago when you deleted the picture. You have to find the post where you deleted and I can tell you how to take it from there.
> Do you think you can find the post?


Ed, your problem was completely different from mine... I deleted a gallery image, not an image from a post...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Ed, your problem was completely different from mine... I deleted a gallery image, not an image from a post...



If there's a file of deleted photos you might be able to fix it. You as a Mod have no such records of your deletes?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> If there's a file of deleted photos you might be able to fix it. You as a Mod have no such records of your deletes?


No, or if I do I do not know how to access it... Trust me, I have tried EVERYTHING to fix it, but I just do not have the power to...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> We don't even have enough room in our own state to drive from one town to another!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> That's great news! Ya' know I was suggesting "killing you off" there for a while, and reincarnating you as New Ed. Glad your still with us. I've still got a bit of an itchy trigger finger, though ...
> 
> ...


I ever have problems, TJ. Clean, saintly living makes for a good life!


----------

